# Be on the lookout for two lost Fisherman



## Bucketmouths and Bucks (Jul 26, 2015)

Anyone heading offshore in the next days or week please be on the lookout for two young boys in a 19' CC out of Jupiter Inlet around noon Friday, and currently believed to be lost at sea. Below is link with details. If they have broke down the current will be pushing them north into your area soon.

https://www.piersystem.com/go/doc/4007/2566326/

http://www.wptv.com/news/region-n-p...the-search-for-two-missing-south-florida-boys


----------



## kc65 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hopefully they have their life preservers on....prayers up for safe return...


----------



## DnT (Jul 26, 2015)

They found the boat  flipped over out of Jacksonville..but no kids...how sad..hope the story gets better


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2015)

DnT said:


> They found the boat  flipped over out of Jacksonville..but no kids...how sad..hope the story gets better



Not what i was hoping to read. Still praying for a good ending to this story.


----------



## caughtinarut (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah it doesnt look good. With all that rain down in that part the seas were probably pretty rough.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2015)

DnT said:


> They found the boat  flipped over out of Jacksonville..but no kids...how sad..hope the story gets better





Dangit, prayers for the kids and families.


----------



## Sawbones (Jul 27, 2015)

http://www.wpbf.com/news/coast-guard-searching-for-missing-teen-boaters/34347492

Boat found capsized off Daytona yesterday.  Anyone still adrift should be in our area soon.  Prayers for the missing boys and their families.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 28, 2015)

What a sad situation.  I hope they are found alive.

I'm sure their parents would feel absolutely horrible if they actually allowed their 14 year old boys to head offshore alone.  I bet the boys snuck out in Daddy's boat.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 28, 2015)

Hoot said:


> What a sad situation.  I hope they are found alive.
> 
> I'm sure their parents would feel absolutely horrible if they actually allowed their 14 year old boys to head offshore alone.  I bet the boys snuck out in Daddy's boat.



News reports said parents knew and this was not first time


----------



## GThunter5 (Jul 28, 2015)

CG issuing alerts for Georgia coast now

I just hope the clock started the day they found the boat


----------



## jimbo1187 (Jul 28, 2015)

Lots of activity and CG chatter off the coast of Tybee right now. Possible person in water.


----------



## MJCommando (Jul 28, 2015)

This really breaks my heart, if my boat wasn't broken I'd be out looking for them.


----------



## Steve762us (Jul 29, 2015)

Hoot said:


> What a sad situation.  I hope they are found alive.
> 
> I'm sure their parents would feel absolutely horrible if they actually allowed their 14 year old boys to head offshore alone.  I bet the boys snuck out in Daddy's boat.



Previous reports indicated the kids took boat offshore regularly, unattended, and parents initially described them as "experienced boaters" with "great respect for the sea". One of the mothers said she thought the boys might have been heading for Bermuda, to fish.

The boys purchased $110 in fuel from a marina fuel point on the day they headed out.

One of the parents is now saying his son was instructed to not go past mouth of the Jupiter inlet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2015)

Very sad situation for sure. I could not imagine what the parents are going through right now.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

Found them! heard on the radio just now. (no linky)


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jul 29, 2015)

if true thats great, but i cant find any confirmation....


----------



## oops1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Found them! heard on the radio just now. (no linky)



Man I hope that's correct. Sure am pulling for them


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jul 29, 2015)

i think he may have heard them talking about possible debris from the MH370 flight.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jul 31, 2015)

*Lost Fishermen*

http://savannahnow.com/news/2015-07-31/wildlife-workers-savannah-coastal-georgia-asked-search-clues-missing-florida-teen

Coast Guard officially cancels search for two lost teen fishermen.  So sad and my prayers go out for their family and friends.

Georgia boaters and beach-goers are urged to report any debris found that may have come from the boys boat.


----------



## caughtinarut (Aug 8, 2015)

A boat cushion was found in wassaw sound and a couple of lifejackets near St. Catherines. Of course it is too early to know if these are from the boat of the 2 missing teenagers.


----------

